

Snowden considers returning to the US - qmr
http://rt.com/news/161396-snowden-conditions-return-usa/

======
lkbm
Here's Glenn Greenwald's take on the story:
[https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2015/03/04/snowden-
wants-...](https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2015/03/04/snowden-wants-come-
home-stories-case-study-media-deceit/)

------
gpvos
That story is from May 2014.

